# Suggestion for a good PSU



## ssb1551 (Jul 20, 2016)

What would be a good PSU for the following config ?

AMD FX 6300
2 1TB Seagate HDDs
1 ODD
1 8GB Kingston Fury DDR3 1866 MHz and 
a RX480 8GB

I think Seasonic 520 should be enough but don't wanna take a risk as the rig is of a friend. Thanks in advance for suggestions


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah that's enough for the machine.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> What would be a good PSU for the following config ?
> 
> AMD FX 6300
> 2 1TB Seagate HDDs
> ...



Your Load Wattage is 320w and your recommended PSU Wattage is 370w.
Your recommended UPS Rating is 650VA.

So Seasonic S12II 520w @ 5k is more than enough.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks guys. I wasnt sure & hence thought of second opinion as I don't know many good quality 650W or 750W PSUs. I'll recommend him Seasonic S12II 520W.


----------

